# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Galicia Costa >  No se actualizan datos

## fjag86

Hay semanas que no se actualizan datos de Galicia Costa, como esta. A veces también ocurre lo mismo en Norte pero pasa más veces en Galicia Costa. Alguien sabe porqué ocurre esto?

----------


## Embalses

Es por que el ministerio no recibe a tiempo la información de esta confederación.

----------

